# Location help needed for photo shoot



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

Guys, my BMW is being detailed this week and it maybe the only time it'll look half decent.

I'd like to take some decent shots of it but I am a mere amateur with a digital camera so don't have lighting and fancy kit.

My thoughts at present are in this order;

1.Industrial Theme location (disused trading estate?)
2.Urban Theme location (with Graffiti backdrop preferably)
3.Scenic Theme location

Where I live, I have the latter in abudance and done it before. I can maybe presuade my cousin who is a keen photographer to pitch in but location ideas in the *West Midlands* are needed.

Don't want to drive too far as the car will get dirty.

Any help greatly appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

You want one where the car is the focus, go to pictures on here and look at the one you like here and use those ideas, it done not have to be complicated, it is about selling the idea, think of key words and ideas that are then in the location. 

A well lit inside car park at night ?

Good luck.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The settings you list plus suggested indoor car park have been used a lot and thus wouldn't look very original - why not think up something completely new, or at least different.

In Worcestershire you've got some marvellous scenery and countryside locations, why not go for a rural backdrop rather than the clichéd ones everyone else uses? Another idea - you mention the West Midlands - a canal-side location perhaps? Is there a small airfield somewhere near you - how about a backdrop of light aircraft/gliders, I did that once, looked great.

I'm thinking as a photographer - I'd want to be original rather than do what everyone else does.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. Think I've found some dereliction:thumb: but would love a disused airfield (and the odd airplane) to try.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

There must be an airfield near you which you could negotiate to use.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Long Marston might be getting a call soon 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I look forward to seeing what you come up with - good luck :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

What kit do you have?

You don't need special kit a lot of the time. A half decent camera (If your camera has got some manual controls like manual shutter speed) and a tripod can suffice for most situations.

Personally, I'm not a big fan of the graffiti backdrops. I'm not saying a can't look good, but they often look too busy and distract from the car. Can be especially true with a dark car.

Look forward to seeing what you come up with. When you're driving around just keep your eyes open and look for places that interest you. Think about different times of the day too as places can look completely different at night.

They're far from brilliant, but I do like to try myself when I'm in the mood 

This was taken late at night underneath a Metro station. The traffic bollards were down so I helped myself

rx8_01 by puihungma, on Flickr

This was in our local Asda car-park.

rx8_02 by puihungma, on Flickr

These 2 were at The Sage in Newcastle and were shot with, what was classed then as, a good point & shoot camera and tripod (possibly a cheap one from Asda). Was the first time I'd tried taking decent photo's of my car too.

DSC01456.JPG by puihungma, on Flickr


DSC01466.JPG by puihungma, on Flickr

EDIT: Also, as long as you're not getting super closeup detail shots and/or the dirt isn't thick and caked on. A cleanish car will look pretty much spotless in photos. Take a bottle of QD and give it a quick wipedown beforehand even.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

DW58, hope I don't disappoint 

m1pui, thats good advice, and yes, as I drive to places, my eyes are on the lookout. I only have a (half decent) pentax digital camera, but I'm hoping to persuade my cousin, who is a decent amateur photographer.

Got the cleaning kit ready too 

Lovely RX8 (I used to have one). :argie:

Round my neck of the woods, street light is awful or not on, due to council cuts. Possibly do the shoot next week, weather dependant.

My car is black so lightling/angles and scenery all important.










Thanks guys


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I sold mine about 2 years ago now i think it was. Were you on the RX8OC? I've been thinking I recognise your username, but dunno if it's just from browsing here.

Does your Pentax have any manual functions?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes was on the RXOC as founder member and on the Committee 

Will check the camera :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Well I decided to give my car a quick wash tonight and a quick run to dry the brakes off reminded me that I'd left my camera in the boot from earlier today. Cue impromptu photo's... against a graffiti backdrop :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3585173#post3585173


Lexus01 by puihungma, on Flickr

I don't hate it, but I'm still not overly enamoured by the background :lol:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I would like to know some place with graffiti background as well in West Midlands if You manage to find any just let me know where :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

What, none in Tipton?


----------

